# Tallokas



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Open call backs


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## malkslabs (Jun 24, 2011)

any news on Derby


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

AM to the 2nd series:

2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 17, 18, 21, 23, 24, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 60

30 dogs

For those that can't open links.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open to 2nd series:

2, 3, 11, 12, 13, 16, 20, 22, 27, 28, 29, 36, 40, 42, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 61, 62, 68, 69, 70, 73, 74, 75

32 dogs

Barb


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## USCG_ret. (Apr 6, 2016)

Any updates on the Q ??


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open to 3rd series:

3, 11, 12, 13, 16, 20, 27, 28, 29, 36, 42, 47, 49, 50, 51, 55, 56, 57, 58, 61, 68, 69, 74, 75

24 dogs

Barb


----------



## sjacobson (Jun 17, 2012)

Any updates on the AM?


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

The Am has 8 back to the fourth starting in the morning. 

The Q hasn't finished the combined first and second.


----------



## sjacobson (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have the call back numbers for the Am?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results as Told to Me:

1st Mapleridge's Cowboy Legend, Owned by Martha McCool and Handled by Mike Ough

2nd Chicago Blues Star, Owned by Kathy Folsom and Handled by Glen Curtis

3rd Goldrocket, Owned and Handled by Dottie Wattlesworth

4th Seaside's Where Dreams Come True, Owned by Nan Hegerty and Handled by Glen Curtis

I'm sorry, that's all the information I have.

Congratulations to ALL!

rita


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to all and a huge congrats to Dottie on her 3rd place.....Excellent!!!!Jim


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

AM to 4th


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Call backs for the Q avail?
Thanks,
Freya


----------

